

 Study: Millennials Poised to Shake Up Corporate America  - Futurebot
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2014/05/28/study-millennials-poised-to-shake-up-corporate-america/

======
moggflunkies
I read that bar graph as various age groups that are constantly passing from
one to the subsequent. Not as generations of people with mindsets that never
evolve.

Super basic article, super basic author, already edited for mistakes 20min
into the posting... I'm surprised someone posted this.

------
cylinder
Boomers and Gen X would have said the same if they were asked in their 20s as
well. People, and their ideals, change with age. Most of those "hippies" from
the 60s are running the country now.

------
Khaine
Articles based on 'generational traits' are bullshit

